# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեռական կյանք, ինտիմ անկյուն >  Բնական կանացիություն

## Գաղթական

Վերջերս արդեն մի քանի տեղ հանդիպել եմ ֆեմինիստական ուղղվածությամբ սոցիալական գովազդի, թե պետք չի կանանցից պահանջել այն, ինչ չեն անում տղամարդիկ, մասնավորապես՝ մարմնի տարբեր մասերի մազածածկույթի հեռացում:
Այսինքն՝ ինչո՞ւ պետք է հասարակական պահանջ ներկայացվի կնոջը՝ սափրել թևատակերը, ոտքերն ու ինտիմ մասերը:

Առաջարկում եմ քննարկել, թե ո՞վ է այդ «պահանջող հասարակությունը» և ո՞վ և ինչպե՞ս է, ի վերջո, ժամանակին «մոդայիկ» դարձրել մազածածկույթի հեռացումը՝ ընդդեմ բնական կանացիության:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Նման թեմա արդեն կա․
https://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/...AB%D5%B6%D5%A8

----------

Աթեիստ (28.11.2019), Գաղթական (28.11.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Նման թեմա արդեն կա․
> https://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/...AB%D5%B6%D5%A8


Գոնե էսի փակված ու պատճառը չնշված չէր:

Մերսի, մոռացել էի էդ թեմայի մասին:

----------

